# Laufschrift von unten nach oben



## Npp (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Laufschrift Funktion, bei der ein Text von unten nach oben läuft.

Wenn man mit der Maus dann über den Text fährt, dann soll der Text aufeinmal stehen bleiben, ich bin mir sicher, das jemand von euch da eine gute Lösung hat, ja was wären wir Änfänger schon ohne euch Profis arm dran.

Bitte denkt aber daran, das das ganze bei jedem Browser funktionieren muss, mit dem marquee Tag geht das ja nur im Internet Explorer so weit ich weis. 

Wenn mir jemand da weiterhelfen kann, danke ich Ihm jetzt schon ganz herzlich dafür.

Gruß
Npp


----------



## reneshp (6. Oktober 2004)

Mojn,

in JEDEN Browser wirst du so etwas nicht hinbekommen. Aber du solltest dich mal nach marquee + java bei google umschauen. Es hat nichts mit dem tag marquee zu tun, sondern nur als  Suchbegriff hinzuzufügen.

Rene


----------



## Npp (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Rene,

im Internet findet man so viele Java Script Laufschriften, das es sehr schwer wird, gerade das ein was ich suche zu finden, versucht habe ich es aufjedenfall schon einige mal ohne Erfolg.

Da ich auch nicht ein allgemeine Java Script Laufschrift brauche, sonder ein die auch noch stehen bleibt wenn man drüber fährt und die von unten nach oben läuft, wird die ganze suche noch etwas erschwärt.


----------



## Quaese (7. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

einen solchen Ticker hat *fatalus* mal hier im Forum gepostet:

ticker

Im oberen Drittel findet sich ein Ticker, wie Du ihn suchst.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## aTa (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn es in jedem Browser laufen soll dann versuch es doch mal mit Flash das geht ja soweit ich weiss in jedem Browser.


----------



## Npp (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ata,

hast du zufällig Ahnung wo ich so ein Flash finde?


----------



## Bibi15w (12. Oktober 2004)

Npp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ata,
> hast du zufällig Ahnung wo ich so ein Flash finde?



Flash gibt es auf der Homepage von Macromedia als Shareware Version für 30 Tage 

Gruß, Jule


----------



## Npp (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jule,

auch wenn das jetzt ein anderes Thema ist, aber ich habe ein Problem mit Gästebuch.

Ich möchte gerne ein ganz einfaches Gästebuch für meine Homepage, aber die meisten sind mit Werbung und in PHP, und ich kenne mich nur mit HTML und CSS aus.

Hast du vielleicht ein guten Tipp für ein Gästebuch ohne Werbung, das ganz einfach gestaltet ist, am besten nur eine Liste von oben nach unten mit Querbalken für jeden Eintrag?


----------



## p-mania (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi, wenn du dich nicht mit PHP beschäftigen willst,
dann kannst du hier mal schauen ob was dabei ist:
gaestebuecher 

Gruß P


----------

